# found these at a estate sale tonight



## mark (Mar 21, 2014)

Got a brand new set of vintage craftsman lathe tools for 8 bucks a new circular saw for 3 bucks 10 wood chisels for a buck and a couple files and a sharpening stone. Also picked up a big board of red oak for 5 bucks and a bunch of rock maple. Was disappointed the cedar wasn't thick enough.. but a good night shopping for sure

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job, supper shopper !!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ugh, all those items and just the one photo......you tease!

How are you finding these 'estate sales' in your area? I've checked CL for my area, and I come up with junk(almost less then garage sale quality).





Scott (it ain't snowing today....that's a good thing) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2014)

I think all he got was some wood.


----------



## mark (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol guys ... I will post more pics for ya to prove it... and there just on craigslist there are a few more this week


----------

